# Epileptic schnauzer switched to pexion and having seizures



## carriemitch (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all. My lovely little mini schnauzer is 8 years old and she started having seizures a year last January. After lots of ups and downs we finally settled her on epiphen (phenobarbital) 60mg twice a day and no seizures for almost eleven months. Then the vet decided pexion would be better, a new drug that's not as harsh on the liver. Though I was worried about taking Dilly off epiphen suddenly the vet assured it was perfectly fine and so we began 100mg of Pexion twice a day. Sure as eggs is eggs, three weeks later, my dogs starts having seizures again. She has had three today. My vet still adamant it wasn't because she wasn't weaned off epiphen but when she rang the manufacturer she has just told me that my dog was only the lowest amount possible of pexion and that it needed to be at level 18 to settle seizures; hers was 11. I can't believe it really because my instinct told me to keep her on epiphen and wean her gently. Has anyone else been told to withdraw epiphen (phenobarb( without weaning?? I am now thinking she should go straight back onto epiphen even though it's harsh and her liver enzymes are high because at least she was in control with fits and was having a happy life. Has anyone had great results with pexion, should i continue with pexion and epiphen together and then wean off the epiphany? would love to stop the seizures. The last one was really severe. Any advice or your own stories and experiences of epiphen versus pexion and correct dosages/weaning practices would be greatly appreciated right now. Thank you very much. Carrie


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

carriemitch said:


> Hi all. My lovely little mini schnauzer is 8 years old and she started having seizures a year last January. After lots of ups and downs we finally settled her on epiphen (phenobarbital) 60mg twice a day and no seizures for almost eleven months. Then the vet decided pexion would be better, a new drug that's not as harsh on the liver. Though I was worried about taking Dilly off epiphen suddenly the vet assured it was perfectly fine and so we began 100mg of Pexion twice a day. Sure as eggs is eggs, three weeks later, my dogs starts having seizures again. She has had three today. My vet still adamant it wasn't because she wasn't weaned off epiphen but when she rang the manufacturer she has just told me that my dog was only the lowest amount possible of pexion and that it needed to be at level 18 to settle seizures; hers was 11. I can't believe it really because my instinct told me to keep her on epiphen and wean her gently. Has anyone else been told to withdraw epiphen (phenobarb( without weaning?? I am now thinking she should go straight back onto epiphen even though it's harsh and her liver enzymes are high because at least she was in control with fits and was having a happy life. Has anyone had great results with pexion, should i continue with pexion and epiphen together and then wean off the epiphany? would love to stop the seizures. The last one was really severe. Any advice or your own stories and experiences of epiphen versus pexion and correct dosages/weaning practices would be greatly appreciated right now. Thank you very much. Carrie


Phenobarbital is barbiturate family and dogs can become dependent on the drug. Sudden abrupt discontinuation is linked to seizures. Canine epilepsy give lots of info on phenol barbital reduction and various anti seizure medication. I will link you to the phenol details.

Phenobarbital is also known to cause possible liver problems, on the site too it also covers monitoring to assess any changes, and lots of other info, like special liver cleaning diets and the use on milk thistle to protect the liver when its used. The site is brilliant for all aspects so Ill link you to the full table of contents as Im sure it will give you lots of understanding and also lots of practical advise.

Reducing Phenobarbital

Canine Epilepsy - Using Phenobarbital to control seizures in dogs

For full site table of contents.

Canine Epilepsy and Dog Seizures Table of Contents - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This may be helpful too full details on pexion.

Although I have scanned through and I cant find anything about transfer to pexion from phenobarbital

http://ec.europa.eu/health/documents/community-register/2013/20130225125304/anx_125304_en.pdf

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Pexion 100 mg and 400 mg tablets for dogs - Contra-indications, warnings, etc


----------



## carriemitch (Aug 6, 2013)

thank you so much for that and the links, will have a read through. I knew that you shouldn't just stop taking epiphen but my new vets were adamant, even though I kept double checking, but they said she could switch straight onto pexion without any phenobarb weaning... I am really mad about this as I think they have caused my dog to go into cluster seizure. Even though it's three weeks later (since discontinuation of epiphany) I still think it's because pexion is at a too low therapeutic range and epiphen is out of her system. really sad when you can't trust your vet's advice! this is our third vets in 18 months; none of them really seem to engage with what's going on! thank you again for your response. it is much appreciated.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I was told it takes weeks wean from Pb onto Pexion hun, and also I haven't heard of many positives from owners who have tried the new drug unfortunately xxx


----------



## max2001 (Mar 23, 2013)

phenoarbital needs to be carefully tapered off - it is a known fact that abrupt withrwal causes seizures even in non epileptics - I would look into changing vets to one with more experience and possibly getting a neurology specialist on the case. Are you in the UK? The guardian angel's group i would recommend joining they are wonderful people with lots of experience and support from people that have been where you are now - i would email them to ask anything and ask if they would allow you to join - its by invitation only - and im more than happy to try and help with anything. I can honestly recommend a couple of people (vets/specialist centres) from experience - pm me if you would like me to recommend


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

carriemitch said:


> thank you so much for that and the links, will have a read through. I knew that you shouldn't just stop taking epiphen but my new vets were adamant, even though I kept double checking, but they said she could switch straight onto pexion without any phenobarb weaning... I am really mad about this as I think they have caused my dog to go into cluster seizure. Even though it's three weeks later (since discontinuation of epiphany) I still think it's because pexion is at a too low therapeutic range and epiphen is out of her system. really sad when you can't trust your vet's advice!* this is our third vets in 18 months;* none of them really seem to engage with what's going on! thank you again for your response. it is much appreciated.


It may well be worth you asking for a neurologist referral. They will look at the previous history and notes and if anything has been missed out diagnostics wise they will do relevant tests if they think necessary. If you are insured you will be covered for any referral, diagnostics and treatment.


----------

